# New DIA Director and Dep DNI



## RetPara (Apr 18, 2012)

This is getting really strange... I can remember Gen Keith Alexander as a LTC and Gen Flynn as a company grade officer.... Hell I remember discussions about the lack of a future that Gen Zahner had as a 2LT....

For that matter I remember when Gary Harrell put a price on my head.....



> *Obama nominates general with ties to Fort Bragg*
> 
> By Henry Cuningham
> Military editor
> ...


http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/2012/04/17/1171843?sac=fo.local


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess the Imperial 18th Corps is once again the Army's Jewel.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2012)

Flynn was my brigade commander at Fort Huachuca and my J2 at JSOC.  Perfect guy for this job, IMO.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Flynn was my brigade commander at Fort Huachuca and my J2 at JSOC. Perfect guy for this job, IMO.


Maybe you can ride some coattails, LOL.
Agree he is a good dude.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2012)

SOWT said:


> Maybe you can ride some coattails, LOL.
> ...


 
lol

I'd do that gladly.  But I'm afraid I was too far down the org chart for him to remember me, and I don't think I ever had any spectacular successes (or failures :-/ ) that would put me on his radar.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> lol
> 
> I'd do that gladly. But I'm afraid I was too far down the org chart for him to remember me, and I don't think I ever had any spectacular successes (or failures :-/ ) that would put me on his radar.


Maybe, sometimes you get surprised at who remembers you.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 19, 2012)

It may be that Mara really *HOPES* he doesn't remember him.....  At that level though a lot of GO's really do like being able to do good things for people that served with them earlier....


----------

